# Utah Questions



## johnsonchs (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all,

My friend and I are going to Utah this coming weekend (2/25 - 2/28) and plan to snowboard for 3 days (Sat, Sun, Mon). We are interested going to three out of the these places (Powder Mountain, Canyons, Park City Mountain, and Snowbird). We are both intermediate riders and would love to try powder riding and everything the east coast doesn't offer. 

We are staying in downtown Friday night and staying at the Canyons for the following two nights. Do you guys think it's worth the effort/time to drive all the way to snowbird the last day or should we just stay at the park city area?

Also, given that we have never tried powder riding before (youtube video is showing that you will be covered in snow), what kind of clothing is a must to ride in the single digits to the upper 10s?

Any comment is welcome! 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ninja4k (Feb 2, 2011)

i recently came back from utah .. 2/11 - 2/14 snowbird is AWESOME ~! 
we did quickstart at parkcity the first night .. snowbird the second and parkcity the third .. 
as nice as park city was .. we all thought snowbird was badass .. 
enjoy your trip.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Snowbird for the experience, Powder Mountain for real riding... and the Canyons is better than PCMR (in my opinion)


----------



## johnsonchs (Feb 18, 2011)

Listheeb21 said:


> Snowbird for the experience, Powder Mountain for real riding... and the Canyons is better than PCMR (in my opinion)


What is the snowbird experience?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I consider myself an intermediate...I liked powder mtn the best out of the three you mentioned. Snowbird was tough...lots of traversing and steep. Powder mtn even let's you sleep in parking lot


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Snowbird was my favorite when we were there for new years...no contest.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

johnsonchs said:


> What is the snowbird experience?


Snowbird is the mecca of Utah resorts. It has the most challenging terrain (in my opinion), and it's probably the resort most people have been to, so it's always part of any Salt Lake City trip conversation.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

snowbird is just legendary. you have to ride there. epic terrain. canyons is also better than pcmr for sure. I'd also recommend solitude


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Listheeb21 said:


> Snowbird is the mecca of Utah resorts. It has the most challenging terrain (in my opinion), and it's probably the resort most people have been to, so it's always part of any Salt Lake City trip conversation.


which is exactly the reason to skip it ... on big pow days its completely tracked by 11a.m. on huge pow days the canyons is usually closed .. you can get great vert at solitude or snowbasin and not have to worry about half the state and every tourist who wants to get xtreme being in your way ... is snowbird fun? yes ... is it the end all of utah resorts? hardly ... also if its a dry spell youre looking at steep runs of hardpack which isnt too fun .. if you happen to get a midweek pow day Id say roll the dice and go have fun but if its the weekend youre better off at other resorts for sure


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

burritosandsnow said:


> which is exactly the reason to skip it ... on big pow days its completely tracked by 11a.m. on huge pow days the canyons is usually closed .. you can get great vert at solitude or snowbasin and not have to worry about half the state and every tourist who wants to get xtreme being in your way ... is snowbird fun? yes ... is it the end all of utah resorts? hardly ... also if its a dry spell youre looking at steep runs of hardpack which isnt too fun .. if you happen to get a midweek pow day Id say roll the dice and go have fun but if its the weekend youre better off at other resorts for sure


I agree. Snowbasin is one of my favorite mountains, but if he's staying in SLC he might not want to make the drive to Ogden more than once. Solitude is great, too. I haven't been able to catch Brighton with any fresh snow, so my opinion of it isn't that high. In hindsight, not really sure why I mentioned Snowbird!


----------



## johnsonchs (Feb 18, 2011)

Listheeb21 said:


> I agree. Snowbasin is one of my favorite mountains, but if he's staying in SLC he might not want to make the drive to Ogden more than once. Solitude is great, too. I haven't been able to catch Brighton with any fresh snow, so my opinion of it isn't that high. In hindsight, not really sure why I mentioned Snowbird!


How does Snowbasin compare to Powder Mountain then?


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it would be a darn shame if you missed both Brighton and Powder Mountain.

Pick one of those and fun is a guarantee.


----------



## impine (Nov 10, 2010)

i am flying in solo to slc tonight and plan on staying until monday. what is there to do at night after boarding in salt lake city? any advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

impine said:


> i am flying in solo to slc tonight and plan on staying until monday. what is there to do at night after boarding in salt lake city? any advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


The only place you'll find something to do is in downtown salt lake city. Sandy is like a ghost town at night.

Downtown has a few good pubs and hangout spots.


----------



## DirtySteve (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, similar question so I'll just post it in here instead of a new one. Driving to slc from Phoenix tomorrow, it'll be my first trip here. I'm an intermediate rider, starting to ride trees and hitting natural kickers. Should I stay near slc and do Brighton, solitude and head up one day for powder mountain(or snowbasin) or reverse it and stay in Ogden and powder mountain, snowbasin and hit Brighton or solitude one day?


----------



## johnsonchs (Feb 18, 2011)

We just did powder mountain today, it was a huge powder day!!! Debating between canyons, solitude and Brighton for tomorrow... ( we are staying at canyon though)


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

no matter where you go, its gonna suck compared to pow mow


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

any you guys in SLC hit me up with a message if you want to go to Brighton .... Ill be happy to show you around the place


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> any you guys in SLC hit me up with a message if you want to go to Brighton .... Ill be happy to show you around the place


What's up man. I just got my season pass to Brighton this year. We should go ride, I haven't been there much but the schedule works best for my work schedule. (Night riding, etc)


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

hunterxaz said:


> What's up man. I just got my season pass to Brighton this year. We should go ride, I haven't been there much but the schedule works best for my work schedule. (Night riding, etc)


Getting my pass there tomorrow and looking for people to ride with. Just got up to SLC this past July. 

What kind of riding do you usually do?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

There's quite a few Utardians on here now. I think just about everyone on here rides Brighton too.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

damanb said:


> Getting my pass there tomorrow and looking for people to ride with. Just got up to SLC this past July.
> 
> What kind of riding do you usually do?


Have a pass there too, this will be my third winter in Utah. Did you move just for the snow?


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Have a pass there too, this will be my third winter in Utah. Did you move just for the snow?


It was definitely one factor!

The main reason is I'm working towards my Ph.D. in Mechanical Engineering/Robotics at the U.

Figure even if I leave after I get my degree I should be able to get 4-5 Utah winters under my belt.


----------

